# Omega Pharma-Quick Step switches to SRAM for 2012



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Omega Pharma-Quick Step switches to SRAM for 2012


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Where was the post yesterday about SRAM losing teams to "nobody?"


----------

